# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  njeriu ne hapesire

## stella stellina

Njeriu i dytë që shkeli në Hënë, Baz Olldrin, thotë se është koha të kalohet në një fazë më tej të eksplorimit të hapësirës. 40 vjet më parë, Olldrin ishte pjesë e ekipit të parë që vizitoi Hënën dhe sot në moshën 79-vjeçare ai ende ruan gjallërinë e një astronauti. Duke kujtuar rivalitetin mes superfuqive që çoi në garën se kush do të shkelte i pari në Hënë, ish oficeri i forcës ajrore amerikane thotë se bashkëpunimi ndërkombëtar duhet të jetë sot tema e fluturimeve me njerëz nga Toka.

Ishte momenti që elektrizoi botën kur moduli hënor Eagle u ul në Detin e Qetësisë më 20 korrik 1969.  Nil Armstrong dhe Baz Olldrin ishin njerëzit e parë që shkelnin mbi Hënë. Dhjetë astronautë të tjerë do të ndiqnin shembullin e tyre.  

Olldrin thotë se ishte rivaliteti mes superfuqive të botës, Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe Bashkimit Sovjetik që e bëri të mundur dërgimin e njeriut në Hënë. Por pas arritjes së këtij qëllimi, gara nuk mjaftonte për ta mbajtur gjallë programin. Gjatë ekuipazhe të tjerë do të uleshin në Hënë mes viteve 1969 dhe 1972.

"Këto histori duhet të vazhdojnë të tregohen pa pushim," thotë Baz Olldrin.

Agjencia amerikane e hapësirës, NASA, iu kthye më pas projekteve të tjera, duke përfshirë programin shuttle dhe Stacionin Ndërkombëtar të Hapësirës, ku marrin pjesë 16 vende, mes tyre Rusia, Japonia dhe 11 vende europiane.

Duke folur për temën e ndryshimit që Presidenti Barak Obama përdori me sukses në fushatën për Shtëpinë e Bardhë, Olldrin thotë se një ndryshim që ai do të donte të shihte në vitet e ardhshëm është bashkëpunimi më i madh ndërkombëtar për eksplorimin e hapësirës.

"Ne, Shtetet e Bashkuara, mund të ndihmojmë partnerët ndërkombëtarë që mund të sjellim në stacionin e hapësirës, Kinën, Indinë, Korenë e Jugut, Brazilit, duke filluar pak nga pak ta shikojmë Hënën si një projekt ndërkombëtar.  Përvoja amerikane mund të ndihmojë vendet e tjera të ulen në Hënë dhe ne do të punojmë me ta por jo të shpenzojmë burimet dhe raketat tona të mëdha për të shkuar vetë në Hënë sepse ne tashmë e kemi bërë këtë."

Në vitin 2003, Presidenti Xhorxh Bush shpalli plane për ti dërguar përsëri astronautët në Hënë deri në vitin 2020 dhe për ta përdorur Hënën si bazë për fluturime drejt planetit Mars. 

Olldrin beson se Shtetet e Bashkuara duhet ta kthejnë vemendjen fuqishëm drejt dërgimit të njeriut në Mars.

"Nuk do ta quaja të tepruar të them se ne mund ta arrijmë këtë në vitin 2031."

Olldrin beson se vendet e ndryshme mund të konkurrojnë në zbulimin e teknologjive të reja të hapësirës por ato duhet të bashkojnë përpjekjet dhe burimet përsa i përket ndërmarrjes së misioneve të largëta. Risku është mjaft i madh, thotë ai, sepse ky objektiv do të kërkojë atë lloj roli udhëheqës që kanë treguar në të kaluarën eksploruesit e mëdhenj gjatë gjithë historisë.

"Natyra historike e një udhëheqësi botëror që i hyn rrugës realiste mbi 20-vjeçare për të marrë qeniet nga një planet si Toka dhe për të filluar ndërtimin e një vendbanimi të përhershëm e në rritje në një tjetër planet të sistemit tonë diellor. Historikisht, për mendimin tim, ky njeri do të ishte më i madh se sa Jul Qezari, Aleksandri i Madh, Magelani, Kolombi apo Kenedi."

Olldrin i ka hedhur të gjitha ulje-ngritjet e jetës së tij në një libër të quajtur  "Magnificent Desolation"  Shkretia Madhështore, ka shkruar gjithashtu një libër për fëmijë me titull "Look to the Stars," Shihni nga yjet që synon të frymëzojë eksploruesit e së ardhmes.//ze

----------


## Darius

Emrat nuk duhen shqiperuar asnjehere se behen gjerat lemsh. Nuk e ka Baz Alldrin po e ka Buzz Aldrin.

----------


## Force-Intruder

O Darius kot muhabet tavoline... Te ka bere ndonjehere pershtypje fakti qe pasi amerikanet shkelen ne Hene (nuk ka shume rendesi shkuan apo jo me te vertete) askush nuk iu kthye per here te dyte?

Dmth kaloi nje gjysem shekulli edhe Hena u la si pa interes. C'u bene projektet e Von Braunit aq entuziaste?

----------


## xfiles

se pane qe hena ishte pushtuar  :ngerdheshje: ,
dhe une jam kurioz, nese nuk ju vjen keq ti bashkohem tavolines  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## Force-Intruder

Jo sinqerisht... gjithe ai entuziazem... misione te deshtuara...
Me ben pershtypje si u menjanua e u la jashte interesit.

Dakord fundi i luftes se ftohte, cuts ne buxhetin e NASA... OK! Po kaluan 50 vjet edhe gjeja me e mire me te cilen erdhen eshte nje stacion orbital nderkombetar???

Projektet e Von Braun perfshinin stacion Henor e faza te tjera shume interesante. Perse u harrua ajo gje e bukur qe quajme Hene e qe me ndrojtje ndricon qiellin tone naten?

----------


## Darius

> O Darius kot muhabet tavoline... Te ka bere ndonjehere pershtypje fakti qe pasi amerikanet shkelen ne Hene (nuk ka shume rendesi shkuan apo jo me te vertete) askush nuk iu kthye per here te dyte?
> 
> Dmth kaloi nje gjysem shekulli edhe Hena u la si pa interes. C'u bene projektet e Von Braunit aq entuziaste?


Qe kane shkuar kane shkuar qe cke me te. Filmimet sjane origjinale po e shkuara eshte padyshim. Filmimet origjinale sjane per delet.  Moren ultimatum. Ncuq me ne Hene, sidomos ne dark side. Plus kishte shume gjera aty qe sjane po prape per delet.

----------


## xfiles

Kjo puna e dark side dhe qe moren ultimatum eshte pak a shume e ditur,
po saktesisht ne detaje, kush dhe çfare?

----------


## Force-Intruder

Hmmmm... ka mundesi ka mundesi.

Po te llogaritesh me ritmet qe u deshen nga Gagarin e deri ne shkeljen ne Hene, i binte qe sot, jo Marsin, po edhe pertej do kishim shkelur.

Ne vend te kesaj shkojne e ndertojne nje MIR version 1.1.
Ke kujtojne se bejne per budallenj keta kodosha?

----------


## Darius

> Kjo puna e dark side dhe qe moren ultimatum eshte pak a shume e ditur,
> po saktesisht ne detaje, kush dhe çfare?


Yy ca me kerkon ti mua, ti hap pune vetes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Yy ca me kerkon ti mua, ti hap pune vetes


ke te drejte  :ngerdheshje: , prandaj mundohem te te pyes sa me rralle te jete e mundur  :buzeqeshje: .


Force, do you blame them? qe na bejne per budallenj?
problemi eshte qe nuk je ti ai qe perfaqeson njerezimin.

----------


## Darius

Xfiles pergjigjen me te mire per pyetjen qe ben e gjen tek Richard Hoagland. LExo librin e fundit te tij *Dark Mission - The Secret History of NASA*  Besoj do e gjesh dhe ne italisht. Perndryshe ne anglisht e ke padiskutim.

----------


## xfiles

Faleminderit,
kam lexuar per hoagland tek the shift of the ages,
do e lexoj dhe kete.

----------


## Darius

Po te jap dhe nje material te shkurter si ne text ashtu dhe ne pdf.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/13964584/A...Moon-Anomalies

Ne tekst e ke ketu poshte po me mire shiko ate te pdf se ka dhe foto.

----------


## xfiles

Te detyrohem shume nga njohurite qe kam,
sidomos i ndjeri John Keel ka qene nje nder autoret te cilit i kam lexuar 3 libra.

----------


## Darius

Sa mire do ishte te kishte ca me shume njerez si Keel.

----------


## baaroar

Darius, nëse i ke ndjekur investigimet e David Sereda mbi UFO-t e NASA-s, çfarë mendimi ke ?

----------


## Darius

Komplet dokumentarin e Seredas e ke te postuar tek tema e Ufo-ve. E cfare mendimi te kem o Dalan. Jane gjera qe bejne muuu megjithese skeptiket prape pretendojne se jane grimca pluhuri dhe sajime gjate fokusimit te kamerave.

----------


## stella stellina

darius e din cila eshte me e keqja...qe mendohet se gjysma e atyre udhetimeve qe mendohe qe jane bere ne hene ne fakt jane bere ne nji studio xhirimi...eshte nje foto qe tregon krejt mire pavertetesine e ketij udhetimi...ne sfond eshte nji flamur i supozuar ne hene i cili valevitet?po si ka mundesi kur hena ska ajer?po si ka mundesi qe austronautit dhe flamurit ti duken dy hije ne drejtim te kundert kur ne i dime se  ska mundesi nga nje sere faktoresh.ndricimi,afersisa me diellin etj etj qe ju i dini vete...boh kjo nuk eshte asgje tjeter vecse nje lufte ku nrm gjithkush do te jete i pare....ne fakt akoma sdiket gje...gjithsesi flm qe keni marre pjese ne debatin qe e hapa une ...

----------


## Force-Intruder

> darius e din cila eshte me e keqja...qe mendohet se *gjysma e atyre udhetimeve* qe mendohe qe jane bere ne hene ne fakt jane bere ne nji studio xhirimi...


He mo Darius pergjigjiu cupes! 
I di ti keto?  Nga 354 udhetime qe jane bere ne hene, gjysma thote kjio mendohen te kene qene ne studio. He mo Darius i di qeveria keto pune?
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Darius

> ..eshte nje foto qe tregon krejt mire pavertetesine e ketij udhetimi...ne sfond eshte nji flamur i supozuar ne hene i cili valevitet?po si ka mundesi kur hena ska ajer?


Ka dhe nje mundesi tjeter qe mund te mos kete shkuar nder mend. Po sikur ajo qe dime ne masat per Henen te mos jete e vertete? Pra po sikur ne Hene te kete ajer, mjaftueshem sa per te krijuar fenomene te tilla? Po sikur te kete dhe mjaftueshem atmosfere? (Ka ca tipo jo dosido qe thone se te dyja jane te pranishme). Kesaj i pergjigjesh dot o stella?

----------

